# Social life in Dubai for Indians



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

We moved to Dubai two months back and found a place to live in Mankhool area because we thought it would be best place for having a social circle due to so many Indian families in the area. To the contrary, I find most people in Dubai do not care to socialize. My 5 year old daughter is unable to make friends at school or home due to language barrier (she mostly speaks Hindi), leaving aside other issues like regionalism that is prevalent in Indian society. I am wondering what we can do for her so that she can make friends ? I have so far only enrolled her in dance classes so that she can remain busy. Any ideas are welcome.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

How is your daughter coping in school if she mostly just speaks Hindi? I'd focus on sending her to additional language lessons ASAP because she's 5 and can absorb English much faster.

Why don't you join the India Club? They have many activities centered around adults and children that could help.


----------



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> How is your daughter coping in school if she mostly just speaks Hindi? I'd focus on sending her to additional language lessons ASAP because she's 5 and can absorb English much faster.
> 
> Why don't you join the India Club? They have many activities centered around adults and children that could help.


Please please let me know more details about both additional language lesson school as well as India club. All I found so far is dance classes near ADCB metro station and she goes there twice a week.


----------



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> How is your daughter coping in school if she mostly just speaks Hindi? I'd focus on sending her to additional language lessons ASAP because she's 5 and can absorb English much faster.
> 
> Why don't you join the India Club? They have many activities centered around adults and children that could help.


Ok I just googled and found it. Let me know about good additional language schools near Mankhool. India club is in Oud Mehta, not very far. Have a driving test next week, hope I get the DL soon and can drive car to solve most of the travel issues.

India Club, Dubai, UAE - Sport, F & B, Events, Utsav, Darbar, Crystal Lounge, Terrace Gardens, Mehfil 1, Mehfil 2, Diwan-E-Khas, Aangan, Hasty Tasty, Garden Cafe, Madhushala, Splash Bar


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

currently_indian said:


> Please please let me know more details about both additional language lesson school as well as India club. All I found so far is dance classes near ADCB metro station and she goes there twice a week.



India Club Dubai

English Language Lessons

This forum is amazing but sometimes typing out a search in google is all that it takes really.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

currently_indian said:


> Ok I just googled and found it. Let me know about good additional language schools near Mankhool. India club is in Oud Mehta, not very far. Have a driving test next week, hope I get the DL soon and can drive car to solve most of the travel issues.
> 
> India Club, Dubai, UAE - Sport, F & B, Events, Utsav, Darbar, Crystal Lounge, Terrace Gardens, Mehfil 1, Mehfil 2, Diwan-E-Khas, Aangan, Hasty Tasty, Garden Cafe, Madhushala, Splash Bar


British Council is not too far away either. You can also ask for tutors from the school to help with English language lessons.


----------

